# RUBSAM & HORRMANN  BREWING CO. STATEN ISLAND, NY.



## cookie (Aug 2, 2011)

pretty neat bottle...


----------



## cookie (Aug 2, 2011)

pic


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 2, 2011)

Crown or Baltimore Loop? Either way, I have to agree... Very nice bottle... I haven't dug any amber blobs yet (none whole at least), but I know there's one from Montclair, and I've heard of one from Orange... Fingers crossed...


----------



## cookie (Aug 2, 2011)

pic


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey John,

 Pretty neat, indeed,

 August Horrmann made a melancholy exit in 1900.






  "But Staten Island? Yep, the borough had a beer-making industry of its own, thanks to the fresh springs there.

 One was the Rubsam & Horrmann Brewing Company, in the town of Stapleton (photo from the NYPL).

 Was R&H beer-ale any good? I havenâ€™t found anyone who recalls trying it.

 But I did find some history. Launched in 1870 by two German immigrants, R&H switched to near-beer during prohibition before going back to the good stuff in the 1930s.

 By 1953, R&H was bought out by the Piels company, which had its own brewery in East New York. Piels closed the R&H plant and the brand entirely a decade later." From. 

 "Rubsam and Horrmannâ€™s Atlantic Brewing Co., founded in 1870, was one of the largest on the Island and was still being operated in the 1960s by the Piels Brothers company." From.

 Is yours a crown?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Thanks to Bruce Mobley.




From.




From.

 There's an interesting Discussion Here on R&H with further links.

 "Rubsam & Horrmann Brewing Co. of Stapleton, New York, USA

 Trade Names for the brewery at 191/193 Canal Street, Stapleton, NY:
 Krug & Bach, Atlantic Brewery 1865-1870
 Joseph Rubsam & August Herrmann, Atlantic Brewery 1870-1888
 Rubsam & Horrmann Brewing Co. 1888-1920
 Brewery operations shut down by National Prohibition in 1920
 Issued U-Permit No. NY-U-214 allowing the resumption of brewing operations 1933
 Rubsam & Horrmann Brewing Co. 1933-1953
 Pielâ€™s Inc., Rubsam & Horrmann Branch 1953-1955
 Piel Bros, , 1955-1962
 Purchased & closed by Drewrys, 1962" From.

 There's a Case for Sale at a fixed price.


----------

